# TimeOut Capsules Tainted with Viagra-like Drug, FDA Warns



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

TimeOut Capsules Tainted with Viagra-like Drug, FDA Warns The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is warning consumers not to take TimeOut Capsules because it contains an active drug ingredient that can dangerously lower blood pressure. The product is marketed as a dietary supplement for sexual enhancement. TimeOut is labeled as ???100% natural??? and consumers may [...]

*Read More...*


----------

